# Tackle Making Newbie...



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

Was looking to try making some lead head jigs this winter...
brand new to the game, so any pointers on what pots or molds to look for or avoid? any paints better than others?

also, where is a good place to purchase lead, and the other stuff? Bass Pro?
thanks in advance for the help...


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Welcome!!! You've come to the right place. There is a ton of great info on this site regarding the subject. You will find if you search the tackle making forum for "jigs" you will come across a lot of good stuff. 
As for supplies such as molds, pots, hooks, paints, powdercoat, etc. I would recommend checking out these 2 links http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/ http://www.lurecraft.com/content/


----------



## walleyeman16 (Jun 20, 2012)

Making jigs & tackle is definitely a good way to pass time in the winter. Take a look at Jann&#8217;s Netcraft for all of your tackle making needs. They offer lead pots, molds, jig hooks, and all sorts of other lure making supplies you will need. Below is a link to their website, and a page with some information that will help you with pouring your own lead sinkers or jigs. 

Jann's Netcraft

Lead Pouring Tips

Powder paint has to be the most durable and simplest paint to use when making jigs. Below is some information on powder painting, and a link to Netcraft&#8217;s selection of powder paint. 

Powder Paint

Powder Painting Tips


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

Good info...thx! that is exactly what i want to do over the winter...something to keep my interest peaked until i can hit the water again.

I use a lot of roundhead lead jigs and always have trouble finding the right size, color, etc. 
As far as I am on the topic, i notice plastic molds are available too. I always have trouble just finding a basic white or yellow 3" twister tail....is this something that is easy to do, or should i just start with the lead heads first?


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

You found one of my bookmarked forums Neil!

Janns Netcraft is a great resource. Download their free tackle chart, I have it printed and tacked over my bench.

I also buy from Lure Parts Online. Great project ideas and I watch their sales.

BassPro is probably an expensive resource for lead. Unless you are planning on making a lot of jigs you may want to skip pouring your own. There is a lot of gear to buy and it has to be handled carefully, especially if there are kids nearby.

I buy my jigs and paint my own. Powder paint is inexpensive and easy to apply.

Making your own jigs is a blast and you will find some works of art here too. Youtube is a good place to get ideas too.


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

If you are interested in some tutorials, send me a PM with your e-mail and I can send them out to you.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

If you want to get into making your own jigs, I would take CadMan up on his offer. He has helped me in the past with some great information and jigs don't get any better than his IMO.


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

PM sent.....
thx!


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

farleybucks said:


> PM sent.....
> thx!


PM answered and e-mail sent.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I found a thread from earlier this year regarding buying and selling lead.

You'll need additional supplies to do your own casting which is why I buy my own instead. I just don't go through enough jigs to make it worth my while and with kids it isn't worth the risk. I did it years ago when I had a shop with a hood away from the house but no more.

I found a thread from a Texas fishing forum regarding lead startup supplies.

One last thing Neil. It wont stop at jigs. You'll start making spinner baits, tying buck tails and if you really get it bad you'll start making crank baits. I'm not that good with a brush and don't want to spend money on an air brush so I've stopped there. For now anyway.

I think I still have a few pounds of good casting lead in my shop. If I do maybe we can swap lead for jigs this spring or summer if we ever meet up.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Yikes! I was At BPS today and lead was $5 a pound. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

backlashed said:


> Yikes! I was At BPS today and lead was $5 a pound.
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


BPS is way overpriced. You can buy pure lead for $2.00/lb delivered on the i-net and $1 to $1.50 at the salvage yard.

BTW I sent you a PM.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

farleybucks said:


> Was looking to try making some lead head jigs this winter...
> brand new to the game, so any pointers on what pots or molds to look for or avoid? any paints better than others?
> 
> also, where is a good place to purchase lead, and the other stuff? Bass Pro?
> thanks in advance for the help...


I use a hot pot and the prodution pot for small stuff. If you want to buy sut one get the open electric pot with a handle. looks like a small cooking pan. To pour large sinkers and things you need it. It will pour the little stuff too! The regular production pot cools too quickly no matter what you do. I place my molds in a toaster oven a 250 to keep them warm. Melt your lead drob in a 1/2 inch square of wax and clean then pour. Pretty quick and easy.


----------

